# Happy New Year!



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just wanted to say hi and wish you all a happier 2022! We all know this year was…. Different. 
All is ok here. We lost Oink a few days ago due to an injury. She just totally gave up. When she lost her mobility I couldn’t convince her to fight for anything. And so just 5 days after injury she was gone. Weirdest thing- made it through molt beautifully, naked Neigh is still naked. Definitely something genetic for her, I just leave her flat panel heater on for the cooler days when she needs it. 
Anyway. Here they both are. One naked and you’d think wouldn’t have lasted but the other gorgeous and gone. 
We do joke that we should breed them for sale as self-plucking chickens. (Don’t worry.)


























Everyone else is doing good. We got our first blue egg a few days ago too, so that was cool.  

Hope all is well, sorry I’m not on very much anymore.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's so sad to learn about Oink's loss. She must have known something you didn't about the injury and made the decision for you. 

Holidays keep people busy. Haven't seen Dan in quite a while. A few of the others have popped in here and there. Again, holidays.

Did the boys, all three of them, enjoy their Christmas?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Happy New Year! Wishing everyone a wonderful year!

So sorry to hear about Oink!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Lol I'm a little late but Happy New Year to ya'll too!


----------

